# BBC Radio's All In A Chord



## Guest

With apologies to those who can't access the BBC...

*All in a Chord*



> Ivan Hewett investigates five very different chords to test the concept that harmony is a reflection of history.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b088tzkvAnd the five chords are from...*

Terry Riley: In C**
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
**Mahler: Symphony No. 10*
*Wagner: Tristan und Isolde*
*Beethoven: The Eroica Symphony*


----------



## techniquest

These are fascinating programs, just a shame that they're not available as downloadable podcasts


----------



## Pugg

Thank goodness for a great cable provider, thanks for sharing.


----------

